# UK : Kayak fishing for tope in Wales...



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

A few pics from a recent trip to Wales. The journey itself is something quite special, especially as you enter the Snowdonia National Park. Lakes and mountains surround you...



Our base, was right next to an estuary. You paddle down from the estuary, and out to sea, to fish a reef a short distance offshore...



The fishing can be a bit hit and miss, but there are always lots of snarling bull huss around, which always raise a smile, and can grow to quite a large size...



I was lucky enough to catch a tope...



This was quite an experience on the 11 foot Hobie Revolution, hopefully the video conveys the magic of the place, and the fishing. It was worth sleeping in the car for, even at my age !!...


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't seen a tope since i was a kid of the the coast off northern Ireland. That would be some catch from the revo .


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

nice size Tope - called school shark here , we get a lot of smaller ones up to 2 foot while fishing for Gummy shark ( Smooth Hounds ) 
though larger fish do show up and account for a few bite offs

I see you let that one go there was a good feed in that fish nothing wrong with a feed of flake


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice vid mate, it's always a treat to see kayak fishing from another part of the world.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Dizzy you have one of the best kayak review websites ive seen
good work mate
refreshing to say the least
your contribution here is awesome
thanks mate
tight lines


----------



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments - its not often I catch anything which you guys would be interested in; but I thought you might like this one.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Very cool, dizzy. It's glassy, there's blue patches, and it's not raining. You got a good window, I think.


cheaterparts said:


> Gummy shark ( Smooth Hounds )


Well, I didn't know that. That's another fish we've got here in CA.


----------



## bluepoles (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Dizzy
I checked out your youtube vids as well
Great work, keep it up
Cheers
Bazza


----------



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

Stippy said:


> Gorgeous spot. Nice video, really makes me want to get over there.


Bring an umbrella and a warm pullover


----------



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

bertros said:


> Beautiful spot and a great vid Dizzyfish. Given the paddle out which looked spectacular, do you need to fish the tides and wait for it to be coming in before you can get back?


The venue is very weather and tide dependent - you can get some really gnarly surf there, and lots of people have turtled when coming back in, even on a calm day !

Its a real slog back up the river too - but its worth it for the scenery and the fishing


----------

